# Blue Buffalo food?



## SpikeyPotatoz (Sep 4, 2017)

So I have two hedgehogs a boy and a girl both under a year old that, by recommendation of my breeder, have been eating hedgehog kibble but I've noticed that it is being called rubbish so now I'm unsure exactly what to feed them. So I also have cats who get fed Blue Buffalo indoor weight and hairball control which I assume would be bad for my hedgies. I like the blue buffalo brand so I was wondering if there was a good one to feed them? Or even if you have a brand recommendation at all it would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

These links should help you figure out what food you would give to your hedgies. The mom had babies recently, right? I don't really know much about hedgies that are moms, but I don't think you should switch the food for her until the babies are weaned.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...d-may-2016-recommended-dry-cat-food-list.html


----------



## SpikeyPotatoz (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

